# Hey from OSU



## DRay (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi guys.  My name is Derek and I am currently a freshman at Ohio State University pursuing a degree in Art.

I had been doing Kum Moo Kwan Hapkido for a year and a few months before college started up and I had to slow down my training due to location.  I have been fencing for four years but recently decided that it's time to move on from that.  In the future I hope to study more Hapkido, a little BBJ and Muy Thai more casually with some friends, and find new sword arts to study.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 13, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## morph4me (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT, happy posting


----------



## MJS (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello Derek and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Nov 13, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..There are quite a few OSU Alumni floating around here..


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 13, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## LocknBlock (Nov 13, 2007)

WELCOME TO MT !


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Always good to hear from another Buckeye.


----------



## anubis4b (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to the board!!!


----------



## Langenschwert (Nov 16, 2007)

DRay said:


> and find new sword arts to study.


 
Mmmmmmmmmm.... swords. 

Welcome aboard!

-Mark


----------



## seasoned (Nov 28, 2007)

Greeting and welcome.


----------



## crushing (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT, are you studying Hapkido anywhere in the Columbus area?  There are a few MT members in central Ohio.


----------

